# Help..Sick Baby???



## debrahawkins (May 17, 2012)

I have a 6 week old bottle baby that has suddenly gone hoarse. She sounds like she has a sore throat but is active playing and eating well. She was in the house overnight until about a week or so ago and now is outside in the goat barn with a heat lamp and the other bottle baby. The first couple nights they just cried and cried so I thought maybe just a sore throat from all the crying? The other baby seems to be fine no hoarseness but my daughter is really worried about her baby. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## debrahawkins (May 17, 2012)

Just noticed the other bottle baby has clumpy mucas poop Im at a loss.


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

If there's no snotty noses or cough then I would say it's just the environment change and the crying for you!  Is it damp in the barn or has it rained lately? Goats make some funny noises... I wouldnt be too worried unless he/she starts showing other signs of sickness.


----------



## debrahawkins (May 17, 2012)

It has been raining alot lately, and windy, its pretty wet out but it stays dry in the pen part though it may get some wet from the venting, we just put new dry straw in it last week. we let them out to run around the enclosure today and they nibble at dirt, branches, grass, bushes ect. oh and some tree sap. The drink all their milk and grain ect. we did add some alfalfa pellets but i dont think they are eating them, maybe nibbling a little?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be the start to a cold. Or maybe just from the constant crying...that does happen sometimes. Have the kids been treated for cocci? At six weaks that's a pretty normal time to see effects of cocci...the runny poop for instance could be a sign. May want to have a fecal run to be safe...they might be dealing with worms or cocci or both.

For now i'd probably get their temps and give them some nutridrench...try and keep them stress free...plenty of water, clean, dry bedding and nice and warm for the night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree..with what was said... :thumb: 


I'd keep an eye on the kid...if the kid starts to act off and not eating or standing hunched...get a temp and go from there.... :hug:


----------

